# Picking up my 2005 SE-R on Sunday!



## SE-Rocket (Oct 23, 2008)

I am new to this forum, and new to the SE-R family. I am picking up my 2005 Super Black SE-R, 6-speed, Eibach lowering kit, 7" touch screen Panasonic in-dash DVD player with iPod connector, 24,000 miles.....this Sunday! I am a previous owner of a 2004 Mazda6 S, 5-speed and am looking forward to owning something faster, better looking, more reliable, better sounding (exhaust),............than the Mazda. I have been browsing the forums for the past few days trying to plan my mod's. I like the Nismo CAI, S5 grille from AT, Nismo cat-back, and more. Just wanted to say hello and I'm glad to be here.


----------



## Jeffs3232 (Nov 12, 2008)

How much did you scoop that one for, just curious b/c of the low mileage. I just picked one up today 11/12/08. Mine is a 2005 SE-R, grey color with 53,000 miles. I bought it off my father-in-laws car lot for $13,700. He sold it to me for what he paid for it.


----------



## SE-Rocket (Oct 23, 2008)

I got mine for $13,000 but it wasn't your typical sale. I won't go into detail but it sounds like you got a great deal as these things retail for around $20k for a 2005 with decent mileage.


----------



## Jeffs3232 (Nov 12, 2008)

Man that is a great deal! I quickly fell in love with mine! I am having the rims refinished right now due to curb rash. I am picking it up in a few days. I had a 99 Maxima SE 3.0 V6 and sold it about two years ago for a 2004 Eddie Bauer Explorer. I only kept the Explorer for a year and a half. I was itching to get back into a Nissan. I bought the Maxima new in 99 and put 130,000 miles on it with no problems at all except a bad O2 sensor and ignition coil. Nissan makes some of the best engines for the VQ V6. My wife drives a 2004 Murano and it is another great car, although, I am not convinced the CVT is as reliable as a standard "gear" transmission.


----------



## SE-Rocket (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah I am really happy with it. I love every opportunity I have to drive. I also have 2 wheels with curb rash. How much are you paying to get them fixed? Glad to hear your Maxima was so reliable, and my neighbors also have a Murano. They are sharp. Where are you located?


----------



## Jeffs3232 (Nov 12, 2008)

I am located in Louisville, KY. I am getting a deal on the wheels. A very good friend of the family used to work at Ford and did body work and paint at the factory here in Louisville. He retired from there and opened up his own body shop. He normally charges around $100 per wheel to sand and refinish, powdercoat and paint the original color. He is charging me $25 per wheel as a favor b/c I refer him so much business and the fact that my father-in-law owns a dealership and has him do work on all his used cars. He does phenominal work. He did some work on a Toyota Solara we just sold. About a year ago I t-boned a deer in the middle of the road. Destroyed the front end of the car. He had it for a week and the looks amazing. He might do the best work in Louisville.


----------



## SE-Rocket (Oct 23, 2008)

You've got to be kidding.........I picked my car up in Lexington, KY! That's too funny. I guess Kentucky is a good home for SE-R's. I can't believe the deal you're getting on the curbed wheels, that's great. I know a friend who does powder-coating, but he would have to do the whole wheel and match it to the others and I don't want to risk it. If I can't find someone decent locally, I might try to find someone with factory SE-R wheels that they're willing to part with.

How do you like your SE-R so far? Are you planning any mods to it? I recently added the Nismo CAI, sounds great and pulls a little harder. Very clean install, very clear instructions, and the parts are high quality.


----------



## Jeffs3232 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I live in Louisville, but car actually came from Indy area. So far I love it! I bought it on Tuesday of this week and dropped it off at the shop to have the wheels worked on. I am getting it back, hopefully, tomorrow. These wheels are hard to find and when you do find them, people are asking tons for them. I saw someone asking $900 for a set with tires. Pretty pricey for used rims and tires.


----------



## jtorrezxps (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats my man I too just recently purchased an Smoke Altima SE-R 06 w/27k miles for $18,000.00 with lifetime warranty. The only Nissan dealership I know of that guarantees full lifetime warranty. Check em out Thornhill Nissan for anyone that's interested in buying an Altima SE-R with a great warranty you cant refuse.


----------

